# I need help deciding what to do with a possible stray



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry if this is the wrong place for this post... I wasn't sure where to put it 

I don't know if he is or not. I've seen him quite a few times over the last couple of months. The first time I pet him, he had a collar mark in his fur, but its now gone. He's very friendly and playful, and he's not neutered. 

I know a cat rescue that will take him if I need them to, but how do I know if he's owned? I don't want to take away someone's pet, but he's lost a bit of weight this summer and always eats if I feed him.

I got a few pics today... not good ones and he was rolling and playing around lol

View attachment 66154
View attachment 66162


And saying hi to Munch lol
View attachment 66170


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

First you ask your neighbors, then ask at vet offices, see if there are any lost cat reports, put up posters...


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Considering he is not neutered I'd take him in for a few days (allowing a cat roaming access if they're not neutered says a lot about their potential "owners" ), see if any missing posters go up. I'd also contact local shelters and let them know you've found a cat. 

How often do you see him? If you see him a lot, maybe just stick a collar on him with a little note saying you've seen him around and would like to know if he has owners, with some kind of contact info.

I definitely would do something,winter isn't kind to outdoor cats.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

He's a beautiful boy, and he looks like he's in pretty good shape, but that doesn't rule out the possibility that he's lost or abandoned. Do you always see him in the evening, or is he around at different times of day as well? Seeing a cat at various times throughout the day and night is an indication that the cat may not be spending any time indoors, and makes the lost/abandoned scenario seem more likely. However, I agree with Carmel: the fact that this cat is roaming around unfixed means that, owned or not, some action needs to be taken.

I'm of the opinion that if a cat's owners can't even be bothered to neuter him before letting him outside, I'm not going to hold off on getting it done out of courtesy to them. Any unfixed cat that ends up on my property gets fixed, owned or otherwise. I have a zero tolerance policy when it comes to people who are irresponsible enough to let their cat roam unfixed. If you don't want your cat fixed, don't let it outside; simple as that.

People who choose to have indoor/outdoor cats accept a certain amount of risk. I take the stance that having your cat spayed or neutered by a caring neighbour is one of those risks and, hey, unlike most risks, this one actually has all sorts of benefits in the event that it occurs! People with outdoor cats have a _social responsibility_ to spay/neuter; if you can't be bothered, then I can't be bothered consulting you about it.

Cats that are unfixed (males in particular) _are_ prone to door dashing, so it's not beyond the realm of possibility that this cat is lost, but if that's the case, I would expect that someone would be looking for him. Keep an eye out for posters, and ask around; try contacting local shelters, vets, and pet-related businesses, like pet stores and groomers, to see if anyone has reported a cat missing that matches his description. Meanwhile, take the cat to be scanned for a microchip--if the cat is unfixed, the odds of him being chipped probably aren't good, but it never hurts to check. If you can, without causing Munch and the bunch undue stress, keep him somewhere isolated, like a bathroom, for a few days while you look for an owner. 

If the rescue is no kill and has space for him, and the cat is obviously tame, I would let them take care of the cat's neuter surgery, so that you don't have to incur the expense. I've paid out of pocket to have cats fixed and vaccinated on a couple of occasions, but, even at rescue rates, it's not a negligible expense when it's someone else's cat. Most of the cats that I have fixed go to a feral spay/neuter clinic, which I can access for free because of Toronto's TNR policy (I had to take a course and register with the clinic). If your municipality has a similar program, you may be able to get the surgery done through them, in the event that a rescue can't take him.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

TNR is not legal here. If a cat is taken to be neutered it is your responsibility. You can be charged if you release a cat here. Besides, this cat is a suck and should have a home of his own.

I've only seen him in the evenings and late at night, but then, I'm rarely home during the day. I've talked to several other people in the park and no one knows who he belongs to, but I will continue asking around. I have been in contact with a cat rescue and yes, they are no kill, so if I do decide to take him in, he'll go there.

I do not have a car, so cannot take him to get checked for a microchip. He's not very big, I think he's still a baby, honestly. Though I think he's mostly grown as he doesn't seem much bigger than the first time I saw him a couple of months ago.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Sara, maybe you could ask your vet to put up a flyer there for you? And if there's a local paper, maybe you can put an ad in it. Around here, papers will post lost/found pet notices for free.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

I put a leather collar around my stray Felix with the words "Owner? Please call...my number" written on it in permanent marker.
Since you haven't noticed posters in the area and you are not really around to watch his comings and goings during the day, its a good way to tell where he goes and if he has a home he returns to once in a while. 
If you haven't heard from someone in a few weeks, I think it's safe to assume he doesn't have a home or doesn't want to go back there for whatever reason.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ya so far I've been feeding him every time I see him. Last night he gobbled down some canned food. He's such a sweetie. I'll watch him and ask around for the next few weeks. So far everyone I've asked has no idea who he might belong to. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I was going to make a similar suggestion to Dumine - put a collar on him with a message attached and contact details.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Dumine said:


> I put a leather collar around my stray Felix with the words "Owner? Please call...my number" written on it in permanent marker.


 What a great idea!! :grin: If he comes home and all of a sudden has a collar with a message on it, and they called you it would confirm if he is owned or not. Personally, in our city I would consider any free roaming cat as not owned because free roaming is illegal here. :dis


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Update on the stray. We have named him Tennessee Tuxedo "Tux" and he is currently hanging out in a large dog crate awaiting his neuter appt tomorrow. If the rescue that is doing his neuter has room they'll take him right away, if they don't, they'll bring him back and release him until they have room for him, then come get him again.
View attachment 69986
View attachment 69994


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tux is a very Handsome Boy! 
How friendly is he now??


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

He's still a sweetheart


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sooooo....Sara, are you thinking about adding him to your Posse?!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

No, I can't take another one right now. I just can't afford it. I love him, but he's not for me.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

What a handsome boy. So hope he can go straight into the rescue.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, Mr. Tennessee Tux is back from hin neuter and installed in my neighbour's spare room. But I have AMAZING news! A friend of mine is looking for a barn cat! One who is happy outside and ok around roads. Well, this boy fits the bill to a tee, so she will be picking him up on Friday! I am so happy she wants him. She is perfect. She has a street dog she brought back from Abu Dhabi, a chocolate lab with dwarfism whom she spent thousands on straightening her legs and has a daughter who's quite an animal lover. They're perfect! 

Here's Tux 

View attachment 70161
View attachment 70169
View attachment 70177
View attachment 70185
View attachment 70193


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sara, that's AWESOME news!
YAY for Tux and your wonderful friend!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ya, I'm pretty stoked for him!


----------

